# snakes /natural



## hidden1 (Feb 3, 2008)

What kind of natural products help to deter snakes under crawlspaces .I was looking for something i can use there ans inside also..Most all products cant be used in crawlspaces or inside ..
Was looking at herbal possibly .Ive already treated the outside area since a huge snake was spotted.
Any info is appreciated


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Good luck with that idea.
What kind of snake was it?
Sealed up the outside to prevent them from getting inside?
Someone's going to suggest a product like Snake Away.
#1, only works on a limited type of snakes and crushed up moth balls is far cheaper and contains 95% of the active ingredient that Snake Away has only 5% of.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Frogs like insects and snakes like frogs. Simple example but you can limit the snakes interest in your crawlspace and property by eliminating what is attracting it, food is high on that list. Mice are a prime food source for snakes so trapping outside can reduce their numbers. It will never go to zero, but your neighbors property may be of more interest. 

Note, I caught two local variety snakes near my front door and thought it was strange. Finally figured out it was my night light that was attracting bugs and the frogs had come for the insects. Thus my simple example. Put my night light on a motion sensor and no bugs, no frogs, and no more snakes.

Bud


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Get some outside cats, they will take care of the snakes. Hard to believe how fast a cat is but they are almost as fast as a mongoose and will take a snake down quickly. Cats are natural born killers.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Here is a solution that I have heard of , never tried, but might work.

Go to a local hair salon / barber, ask for some clippings.

Put them in an old nylon hosiery, and toss the hair bags in the bushes and perimeter of your home.

Seems that critters can't stand the stink of humans, and stay away, or at least move on.


ED


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> crushed up moth balls is far cheaper and contains 95% of the active ingredient that Snake Away has only 5% of.


The active incredient in snake away is naphthalene. Whether or not mothballs contain it, depends on where you live. Some states have regulated mothballs, in those states you will only get 1,4-dichlorobenzene. 

Whether the 1,4-dichlorobenzene will work as a snake repellant, I do not know.


----------



## hidden1 (Feb 3, 2008)

I saw on the Ortho snake repellant , I used,had several herbs such as pepermint clove cinnamon cedar an castor.

.Do they hate these scents? 

There are wild Kitty's around an a neighbors cat. but a woods beside it so it's likely it came from woods maybe the ac water drip off attracted it or the closed trash can..it was in day.
I used moth balls an the Ortho pellets an snake away on outside w extra pungent herbs like Cinnamon oil an clove power ,etc I also put foggers in crawlspace...

Pretty pungent combination !

Also does a stripe along the back of snake in imply what kind it may be?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

With a strip down it's back it probably is a Garter snake, not harmful.


----------



## MissyBrown (Jan 3, 2016)

I hate the smell, but yearly I have to take Mom shopping for moth balls. She takes a pair of pantyhose and fills the leg of the hose with moth balls (you'll want to create a log or long shape and tie it off). She puts them in the wellhouse, under her house and anywhere else they might get into the house.

This year moth balls went into the attic. A man came home about 40 miles from here to find two snakes coming out of his attic. Who knows how they got up there, but no doubt, one hot 80 degree day in the South sent them looking for a cooler spot. A friend came over, I kid you not, to install two sliding bolt thumb locks on Mom's attic door so a snake couldn't push her attic door open. Thank the Lord, she has never seen a snake on her property.


----------



## hidden1 (Feb 3, 2008)

Does anyone.know if vibrating mole chaser has any effect on them.


----------

